# Happy Birthday Ted and Fudge



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

One year ago today my gorgeous chunky coccy Ted and his sister Fudge ( owned by JoJo were born). No time for birthday photo's this morning so a couple of my fav's instead..

















IMG]http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa456/colpa110/DSC00648_zps5a843480.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday our lovely poos ...

I was singing Happy Birthday as soon as I woke up (poor Fudge). Fudge has had a pigs ear and now has her eye on the double cheese doggy treats I baked yesterday for her ... that's my girl  

*Happy Birthday Ted love from your cuddly sister Fudge xxx *

Loads of photos of Cafe au Lait Fudge on my blog  Will add some on here later ..


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

arty::bday:arty:

Happy Birthday Ted and Fudge - both have grown into such gorgeous Poos  xxxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Gorgeous! 

A big Happy Birthday to Ted and Fudge!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ted and Fudge. Two beautiful poos!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh thanks for the lovely B'day wishes .. and the sun is shining for a lovely b'day dog walk


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

:bday: To the gorgeous Ted and Fudge.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

PS:- these photo's are all of Ted...C'mon Jo we need Fudgey photo's


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Happy birthday gorgeous chocolate brownies


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Happy birthday Ted and Fudge, lots of birthday hugs x x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY LOVELY FUDGE AND TED!!! YOU TOO CUTE CHOCOLATE POOS...LOVE YOU GUYS! and Lady sends some big cockapoo kisses!*


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday to 2 cute poo'sarty2:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you all  

Fudge is having a great day ... ha ha ha same as every other day actually, but her and Ted's special day.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Happy birthday Ted and Fudge! Big licks from Bertie and cuddles from me.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fudge Pudding ... her coat has changed but her loving character is just the same


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday To The Chocolate Twosome! Fudge and Ted

Val and Milo x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Fudge Pudding ... her coat has changed but her loving character is just the same



Wow, she really looks she has faded a lot on this pic ( or is is just this shot)...Ted has quite a few greys but is nowhere near as light!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh wow JoJo her coat really has changed much like Bertie's has! She's super gorgeous! Oh and I think I'm going to bake those cheese biscuits you've got on your website this weekend for the Bertster, which he thanks you in advance for


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

The photo makes her look a bit paler but she is very pale on her back .. her undercoat is milky choc colouring, I will let her coat grow for a while now just to see what it grows like, but I do like her short as it is so much easier..... she is 100% cafe au lait and I love it. 

Clare when making the double cheese treats, do them in small balls as the cheese makes them quite greasy, but they smell so yummy and went down very well with my pack today. My hubby almost ate one last night, thought I made them for him (he should know by now I dont bake for him just my dogs) I couldn't let him eat one, although I was tempted ha ha ha 

Your Bertie is gorgeous and just what I wanted


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

:jumping:Happy birthday gorgeous poos:bday:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Happy 1st Birthday Ted and Fudge xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous pics you two but not difficult with such lovely dogs, not just lovely but very, very lucky doggies, hope you've all had a great day


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

:best_wishes::best_wishes::bday::bday:arty2: arty2:arty: arty::best_wishes::best_wishes:

_Happy Birthday to The Utterly Scrumptious Ted and Fudge Pudding xxx _

:best_wishes::best_wishes::bday::bday:arty2: arty2:arty: arty::best_wishes::best_wishes:


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Happy first birthday gorgeous siblings Ted and fudge,they are both adorable!! xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday scrummy Ted and pretty Fudge Pudding! They both look gorgeous and both have such lovely eyes. xxx


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Fudge & Ted

:bday:arty:arty2::bday:arty:arty2::bday:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

:bday::bday: Happy Birthday Ted & Fudge arty2:
My that time has gone quick.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jojo Fudge is amazing! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely pups - 1!
They grow up so fast.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

*Belated Happy Birthday to Ted and Fudgearty2:arty2:*

Love Dawn and Dudley xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Didn't get on here yesterday! Happy Belated Birthday Ted & Fudge!!! Xxx


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday !! Xxxxxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy belated birthday Fudge and Ted, can't believe it has been a year!


----------

